# 25-06 Ammo



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

In exactly 2 weeks I will be purchasing a Browning X-Bolt medallion 25-06. I will be mounting it with a 4-12x40mm Bushnell Trophy XLT with the DOA reticle. I have figured out the gun a scope combo that I want (finally after waffling from a .243 and .308 for weeks) and now it's down to the ammo. I don't handload so please don't suggest that. However, i have been reading about the Hornady Superformance 90 gr GMX bullets. Im wondering would 90 grain be to lite for deer?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've shot the 100gr barnes tsx for the last few years for deer and they've done a very good job on deer. I'm not sure if I'd want to go down to a 90gr bullet tho. I'd suggest something loaded with the 100gr tsx, 115 or 120gr partition, 110gr accubond, or something else in the higher weight bullets. I'm sure someone will say that the 90gr will work and it might, but me personally, I'd stay with something heavier.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The 90gr GMX will be just fine, if you can get them to shoot well in your rifle.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

See 

And he's probably right. There are people out there shooting deer with smaller calibers with much lighter bullets that do well.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Another option would be the federal fusion. Everyone I know that has tried them has had very good results both on the range and in the field.


----------



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

The reason i was thinkn about gettn these is because of the high velocity. After reading about them on the site n watching demonstrations It was clear that since this bullet is a gilded metal n is much harder than lead it need 2 b pushed at higher speeds to mushroom properly. There are images on the site that show expansion at 3400, 2700, and 200 fps. The 90 gr offers ALOT more speed than the 110 (which i talked wit a member of the hornady team about n he admittedly told me the 110 didnt perform up to hornady's standards). The guy definitively said the 90 was better.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearfan, I guess you don't know me, but I had HORRIBLE luck with the Federal Fusion in my Sav 110FP 25-06. I am talking 2 inch 5 shot groups at 100.......BAD! I like to keep my 5 shot groups under an inch before I will even think of hunting with them, and would really rather them be under 1/2".

The 100gr TSX is a great choice, and that is what I would shoot if it were me, but the Hornady GMX is very similar. My bro in law uses 80gr Speer HPs exclusively in his .243 deer rifle. He has never lost a deer, and the GMX should perform a lot better than the Speer! 10gr + or - isn't going to give you that much more or less "kill" nor is the 10gr + or - going to give you that much more or less velocity, 100fps, maybe 200 if your rifle groups well at top end loads.

Squirrel, what 110 are you talking about? Did Hornady try a 110 in the GMX? The only 110 I show in my Hornady manual is the 110 Interbond. They are a very good bullet! The 117 SST shot extremely well in my Sav 110FP, but put some of the biggest holes I have ever seen in a deer!


----------



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes im talkn bout 110 GMX. I read on a post on another forum that they discontinued them. I called hornady and a very nice gentleman named lonnie n i talkd for 15 minits. He explained about how the 110 grs werent performing up to standards. I dont remember exactly what he said but it in the nature of the 110 gr bullet was goin to have to be waaay to long to get the results they wer lookn for. He also said that the 90 was the original gmx bullet for the 25 n talkd about how the info about the production of the 110 leaked so they put it out anyway. If u google shopping results for 25-06 110 gr bullets you'll find sum. I think target sports had sum in stock. But they def initially made sum 110s.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Another thing to remember than 90 may start out smoking hot, but will slow down much more at longer ranges than a heavier bullet. If you were going to be stretching the limits of the rifle/caliber in 25-06 I would definately go with a 120.

As for the fusion, in five different rifles I have seen them shot in, in about 7 or 8 different bullet weights, they shot well. But, every rifle will like something different. Don't get hung up on one bullet as there are a lot of different very good bullets out there and some rifles can be down right picky as to what you send down the tube.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Don't go with the 115 Barnes Tsx unless you have a 1 in 9" twist rate.


----------

